# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Gobierno comienza las expropiaciones para la siguiente fase del trasvase del Condado

## Jonasino

> 3/03/2015 | Europa Press
> 
> El subdelegado del Gobierno en Huelva, Enrique Pérez Viguera, ha destacado "la apuesta" del Ejecutivo de Mariano Rajoy por el trasvase del Condado, con el inicio del expediente expropiatorio que permitirá la puesta en marcha de la segunda fase de construcción de infraestructuras eléctricas de alta y media tensión del proyecto de 'Modernización de Regadíos de la Comunidad de Regantes El Fresno, en Moguer y Lucena del Puerto'.
> 
> Según ha informado la Subdelegación del Gobierno en una nota de prensa, el Boletín Oficial del Estado publica en su edición de este lunes la resolución de la Dirección General de Desarrollo Rural y Política Forestal del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, por la que se somete a información pública la relación de bienes y derechos afectados, al tiempo que se fija fechas para el levantamiento de las actas previas de ocupación de los bienes y derechos necesarios para la realización del proyecto.
> 
> El subdelegado ha resaltado que este nuevo paso en el trasvase del Condado, que cuenta con una inversión de 20,5 millones de euros y permitirá la transferencia de 4,99 hectómetros cúbicos de agua para regar los cultivos de la comarca, demuestra el compromiso del Gobierno "con la pujante agricultura onubense, un sector que es pilar básico en la creación de empleo y en la economía onubense".
> 
> "El trasvase del Condado es un ejemplo claro de que el Gobierno de España cumple con sus compromisos y que el trabajo realizado desde el inicio de la legislatura junto a los agricultores, ha sido recompensado con un esfuerzo inversor por parte del Ministerio, que permitirá afianzar la agricultura de primor en la comarca onubense y aliviar la presión sobre el principal acuífero de Doñana", ha remarcado.
> ...




Fuente: iagua

----------

